# Brauche Hilfe für Logo



## ADIT (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallihallo an Alle,
ich möchte für einen Kumpel ein Logo gestalten, er ist Rapper und möchte sich bei Myspace nun ordentlich präsentieren.
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wie ich es umsetzen soll.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Anregungen.
Sein Künstlername ist Zeus.
Ich hab mir gedacht das ich das "Z" vielleicht irgendwie in das Logo einbringe, allerdings habe ich kein schöne Idee. 
Farbmäßig müsste das ganze so ein bisschen im Schwarz/Weiß/Grau bleiben, also nicht so bunt und es sollte ein bisschen den massiven Gangstalook haben
Ideen?



Würde mich sehr freuen.

MfG

Robat



ps. hier der rapper http://www.myspace.com/zeusderchef


----------



## ink (5. Oktober 2008)

Gangstalook hrhrhr, naja.
Wie wäre es mit ner eigenen Typo?!

Was ist eigentlich ein massiver Gangstalook?

mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Oktober 2008)

Hm... massiver Gäxthalook... Wahrscheinlich etwas, das stärke ausdrücken soll. Aber es sollte irgendwie auch zu den Texten passen. Weil irgendwas aus der Luft greifen,d as nicht zum Image passt ist ja auch doof.


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich!

Zeus steht doch für "Blitz und Donner" wäre ja nahe liegend was in die Richtung zu gestalten. Das "Z" sieht doch auch so ähnlich aus wie ein Blitz, zumindest wenn du es leicht kippst.


----------



## mgraf (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Ambigramm (?)

Kann man sich sicher sehr mit Blitzen und Wolken spielen


lg
michi


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

so ein Ambigramm is ja cool! Aber wei willst du das aus Zeus machen!?


----------



## mgraf (6. Oktober 2008)

Gegenfrage: Wie will man das aus "Illumninati" oder "Michael" oder "Party" oder... machen
Beispiele: http://ambigram.net/

Kostet nur Zeit, aber im Endeffekt geht fast alles, es gibt zwar geeignetere Buchstaben/Zahlen, aber man hat ja Fantasie ;-)

lg
michi


----------



## ADIT (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Idee finde ich schonmal gut mit dem ambigram.
Werd mal bisschen rumzeichen mal sehen ob ich sowas auch hinbekomme.

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr`s ja auch mal ausprobieren?! ;D


----------

